# What does it mean for a board to be "aggressive"?



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

More aggressive boards are for riders that ride faster and want to push the board further. Typically these boards are a bit stiffer than the usual mid-range.
You can ride aggressively a blue slope so the aggressive riding is not related to the difficulty of a slope.

For you, the YES Hel Yes at 149 size it's to charge the mountain.
If that's what you intend to do, then its a great choice. It's a hybrid camber board, not catchy, and holds the grip in icy snow. 

If you are more into a mellow ride, having fun, jibbing, and riding slowly but you want some grip on icy snow maybe you should reconsider something with a hybrid rocker bend and magne traction.

Still I would wait for other users advice regarding this.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I would think you would want a 142 soft-med flex cambered true twin with a waist width of 23cm and perhaps some magnetraction. But have no idea of a brand/model. The reason is because a soft/med flex cambered twin is a very predictable, stable and would be a easily manageable and in-control ride for blues and an occasional black.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I classify aggressive boards as those that are built to be ridden aggressively, that are gear towards high intermediate to advanced riders. Boards that will ride you if you don’t ride them- they’re on the stiffer end of the flex scale.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> Boards that will ride you if you don’t ride them


So when I see a person going straight down the hill and I think, "that person is completely out of control" is that a board riding them vs them riding the board?

I know that sounds like a stupid question but I'm old enough to not care :wink: When I feel out of control I usually do not try to save it, I just purposely fall (mostly because there are people or trees quickly approaching and I do not want to be responsible for someone's injuries).

Best,
E


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

essie52 said:


> So when I see a person going straight down the hill and I think, "that person is completely out of control" is that a board riding them vs them riding the board?
> 
> I know that sounds like a stupid question but I'm old enough to not care :wink: When I feel out of control I usually do not try to save it, I just purposely fall (mostly because there are people or trees quickly approaching and I do not want to be responsible for someone's injuries).
> 
> ...



Not really- you can be an out of control kook at any board. I mean a board that is more challenging to manipulate and maneuver for riders below a certain level.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

essie52 said:


> The Nug and Glacier tend to wash out on me on ice and the NUG and Allure tend to throw me around on the mounds. So, I'm thinking of getting another board.
> 
> ...
> 
> Before I get a lot of "learn how to ride" comments please note I am working with some physical limitations. I am an amputee with cerebral palsy and have little ankle movement. I have to work 2x harder for every movement.


The washing out could stem from not tilting the board enough, i.e. edge cannot grip properly (the more you tilt, the more they grip) which may arise from your ankle flex limitation. 

To answer your question, aggressive boards are on the stiffer side, laterally as torsionally, meant to be ridden at speed with lot of pressure through turns, which often turn harder at slow speed. So I'd say they're not what you're looking for. You should get something that turns very easily.

I'd look into a narrow CRC (turns easyer, which to you means that you don't have to work so hard) but one with some type of edge tech like magne or variogrip for increased edge grip.
Can you demo boards? If you get your hands on NS Type two, that's a very easy to turn nimble board. Don't know other CRC options;,others will know.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

neni said:


> I'd look into a narrow RCR (turns easyer, which to you means that you don't have to work so hard) but one with some type of edge tech like magne or variogrip for increased edge grip.
> Can you demo boards? If you get your hands on NS Type two, that's a very easy to turn nimble board. Don't know other RCR options;,others will know.


Um, the NS Proto Type Two is CRC. But yeah OP might like it. I LOVED the Raven.

The only RCR I've ever ridden and liked is the Flagship. But I guess that classifies as an "aggressive" board?


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

neni said:


> The washing out could stem from not tilting the board enough, i.e. edge cannot grip properly (the more you tilt, the more they grip) which may arise from your ankle flex limitation.


I agree with you. I use my whole foot and body to get on edge which definitely causes some limitations. But then I see the snowboarding (amputee) Paralympians and think I need to figure out how they are doing it. 



neni said:


> To answer your question, aggressive boards are on the stiffer side, laterally as torsionally, meant to be ridden at speed with lot of pressure through turns, which often turn harder at slow speed. So I'd say they're not what you're looking for. You should get something that turns very easily.


Yes! These are the details I am after. :grin:

Thanks,
E


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I was actually going to suggest a directional Aura over a twin TT. 

I think Yes Hel might prove to be catchier for you. It's not a board that's particularly hard to handle, but as all camrocks it requires certain mobility in one's ankles to maintain a good edge control, which could be a little difficult for you. Aura, while sufficiently stiff, is easier to turn.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Varza said:


> Um, the NS Proto Type Two is CRC. But yeah OP might like it. I LOVED the Raven.
> 
> The only RCR I've ever ridden and liked is the Flagship. But I guess that classifies as an "aggressive" board?


Urgh, sure. Im meant CRC :embarrased1:

Flag won't be for OP. It's torsionally stiff and thus harder to turn at slow speed.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> I was actually going to suggest a directional Aura over a twin TT.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, Aura is an option as well. Turns easy too.
> ...


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> Noreaster said:
> 
> 
> > I was actually going to suggest a directional Aura over a twin TT.
> ...


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Have I ever mentioned how amazing you all are?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

essie52 said:


> Have I ever mentioned how amazing you all are?


We've a lot of great members but you essie52 are by far the most the most amazing. A real inspiration.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> We've a lot of great members but you essie52 are by far the most the most amazing. A real inspiration.


This!!

Dope that your snowboarding with all the challenges your facing, just remember working twice as hard as everybody else only means your getting twice the Stoke when you get something right.

Keep at it...

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Snow Hound said:


> We've a lot of great members but you essie52 are by far the most the most amazing. A real inspiration.


:goodpost: I'm almost :crying:

essie52...Are your high backs cranked forward? Not sure if your disability allows you to crank the high backs but it helped me to not washout on heelside. Ryan Knapton highly recommends cranking highbacks forward, and I finally followed his advice. I used to hate it cuz it felt very uncomfortable but I have gotten used to it.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I agree, you really are an inspiration Essie!!!!! You are just so awesome!!!! I honestly know nothing about snowboards so please take what I have to say with a grain of salt.

This year I switched to a longer board, well that is a board that is proper for my height. I was riding a short board when I was learning. I also switched to camber with magnetraction (spelling?). When I started the season on this board it was difficult. I felt like I was a way worse rider than I was last year. It was so much more difficult to turn the board quickly. It was hard. 

HOWEVER, I am on the east coast so I ride through a lot of ice patches. With my old board I would wash out on the ice and just scrape down. I actually lived in fear of icy patches because I knew I would slide down if I hit one. Well with the new camber board that is no longer an issue! YAY! I can ride through ice, crust, and all that crap we get in the east coast with ease. I never slip anymore!!!! And now that we are well into the season, with lots of practice on this new board I am finally back to doing the same quick turns I could do last year on the shorter softer board.

I guess my point is, if you do make a change stick with it for a bit and hopefully it will pan out in the end. I am now a camber lover. I think a lot of east coast riders ride camber for this reason.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

WasabiCanuck said:


> :goodpost: I'm almost :crying:
> 
> essie52...Are your high backs cranked forward? Not sure if your disability allows you to crank the high backs but it helped me to not washout on heelside. Ryan Knapton highly recommends cranking highbacks forward, and I finally followed his advice. I used to hate it cuz it felt very uncomfortable but I have gotten used to it.


I have applied a significant forward lean on my high-back and it definitely helps. Thanks for the advice! 
Best,
E


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> We've a lot of great members but you essie52 are by far the most the most amazing. A real inspiration.


Ahhh.... that makes me feel all warm and fuzzy (oh wait.... that might be the rum). >

Seriously though, you want inspiration, look to my husband. I had no choice in much of this. He is the one that accepted me for me and then went through an unbelievably complicated amputation. I honestly don't remember most of the four months following the amputation (big time drugs) but he had to do all the wound cleaning and take care of two young kids.

Then... and here's the BIG one. He taught me to snowboard. If you learned to snowboard via a family member you know what I am talking about! There were many tears and I may have called him an asshole once or twice (or 100 times). 

Best,
E
PS Everyone has struggles. We are all just doing the best we can.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

snowangel99 said:


> I also switched to camber with magnetraction (spelling?).


What are you riding?

Best,
E


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

neni said:


> Urgh, sure. Im meant CRC


Will the CRC profile of the NS TT or Aura work well in hard pack (ice like) conditions?

Best,
E


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

essie52 said:


> What are you riding?
> 
> Best,
> E


Gnu old school version of the B-Nice, used to be cambered magnetraction...I'd put you on that in a heart beat...but sadly they are now flat or slightly rockered (booo)



essie52 said:


> Will the CRC profile of the NS TT or Aura work well in hard pack (ice like) conditions?
> 
> Best,
> E


imho/ime...CRC does not work for ice PERIOD...it works ok/fine for soft, packed and firm....BUT NOT FOR ICE. Get an old school traditional CAMBER with Mag and a narrower waist for your small feet and limited range of motion in the ankles.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Gnu old school version of the B-Nice, used to be cambered magnetraction...I'd put you on that in a heart beat...but sadly they are now flat or slightly rockered (booo)
> 
> 
> 
> imho/ime...CRC does not work for ice PERIOD...it works ok/fine for soft, packed and firm....BUT NOT FOR ICE. Get an old school traditional CAMBER with Mag and a narrower waist for your small feet and limited range of motion in the ankles.


Maybe I just need to gain a bunch of weight. That would help with gripping into the ice and getting through the crud. YES! Peanut butter ice cream, here I come (double entendre meant). 

Best, 
E


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It means it will literally kick your ass. Probably punch you in the face a couple times too


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

In car terms an aggressive car means this car can turn surely at high speeds instead of understeering which means the suspension must be stiff and tires to be grippy to handle the turns.
An aggressive board means it will be stiff and usually camber to allow support for high speed turns.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> imho/ime...CRC does not work for ice PERIOD...it works ok/fine for soft, packed and firm....BUT NOT FOR ICE. Get an old school traditional CAMBER with Mag and a narrower waist for your small feet and limited range of motion in the ankles.


Before you give out an advice like that consider a disability like Essie's and the kinetics of her riding. Imagine you have no benefit of having a back foot, so (I'd guess) your tail is perpetually skidding, and a diminished pressuring ability in your leading ankle. Would you put yourself on a trad camber with magne? In short, your suggestion would be right for a anybody else, but it is really wrong for her. Also, when was the last time you rode a TT or Aura on the East Coast? 

____


Since I live in NJ (and Colorado at times) I'll try to pipe in and answer. 

TT is one of the boards in my quiver and I find it can hold the edge mostly fine around East Coast. Obviously, on days with the bulletproof ice it probably won't be sufficient, but in reality, on days like those hardly any board would be. Aura's flex pattern is somewhat different, but my guess is that it should hold edge similarly well to TT. 

The reason I'm trying to stir you away from camber or magnetraction, which ideally would be perfect for our icy conditions is that, unless you really push your abilities and exercise fine muscles in your feet, they become grabby and catchy. For example, as I explained to Wrath above, if your tail is skidding out of turns due to your diminished ankle mobility or prosthetic leg, the magne will hinder you instead of helping. Yes, if you were any other rider I would without hesitation point you towards a trad magne camber (that is, if you could even find one). But you're not any other rider, so some compromises should be considered. 

Such as a stiffer, damp, directional CRC, like Aura, which holds edge pretty well for a CRC profile, yet is relatively easy to ride. Would it have as great an edgehold as trad camber or camrock? No. But riding it won't feel like an impossible task either. 

Hope this helps. However, whichever board you ultimately choose I suggest you demo it first.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Im sure its hard to believe but occasionally there is glacial sheet ice on the pnw slopes. I prefer riding one footed over ice with my camber boards, i spin around too much on my crc style bases. The camber still holds a line better when weighted on the front.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Argo said:


> Im sure its hard to believe but occasionally there is glacial sheet ice on the pnw slopes. I prefer riding one footed over ice with my camber boards, i spin around too much on my crc style bases. The camber still holds a line better when weighted on the front.


And the reason you feel qualified to give advice about these particular boards you've never ridden and this particular part of the world you've never been to is... why?


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Seconding demos. Since you have very specific requirements, it would be good if you can try out the boards before you make the expensive purchase.

Another idea... my friend on the East Coast, never knew her to be a very aggressive rider, when I last asked her if she was thinking of upgrading her equipment, said she gets along fine with her GNU B-nice, even on ice. Looks like that one is a mild CRC with magne-traction.

Yeah lol all ye explainers here, sure nothing beats my camber on ice, but I AM an aggressive rider. Or so it appears...


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> For New England hills, blues over blacks, Essie should be fine with both. She's not looking for the board to lay trenches down, so both are fine. I was actually thinking about directional in terms of being an easier ride with her prosthesis.


I'm curious as to your profession. You obviously understand biomechanics and you correctly use prosthesis (noun) and prosthetic (adj). Are you a prosthetist? 

Best,
E


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

@Noreaster, I'm often wrong...but never been right and most always retarded:dry:. We do frequently get glazed concrete and like Argo notes. I likewise find that crc tends to spin around on ice. And to ride crc on ice I have to be *much more dynamic* to engage the edges and it feels like I'm only riding either the front half or tail half of the crc board. So this spinning tendency and feeling like I'm riding only half of the board, it demands paying much more attention to my alignment and upper body rotation; along with riding dynamic...results is more challenges for Essie. 

Verses riding a cambered magnetraction twin (which I loved but sadly snapped the tail years ago). Anyway the cambered mag twin is a bit more relaxing and forgiving on ice...because you don't need to be on point with body alignment and rotation; instead of the bias to spin, I get a locked in edge and you dont have to be so dynamic.

In summary, along with taking into account of Essie's challenges, her desire of not having to be aggressive and wanting to enjoy the more mellow runs...i.e., enjoying a leisure day on ice. Me thinks that Essie needs to demo back to back a cambered twin with mag vs a crc with mag.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Noreaster said:


> And the reason you feel qualified to give advice about these particular boards you've never ridden and this particular part of the world you've never been to is... why?


Same reason you think you know what riding with a prosthesis is like.

And yeah, i have ridden in that part of the world. Its just nothing to talk about, like the midwest... maryland... many others


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Gnu old school version of the B-Nice, used to be cambered magnetraction...I'd put you on that in a heart beat...but sadly they are now flat or slightly rockered (booo).


Oh dang, I think that is what my friend has actually. How old school are we talking? 2012?

Edit: looks like it was rocker in 2012. I have come to despise that profile.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

essie52 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have been snowboarding for a bit now and would consider myself an intermediate (can get down most runs, although not always with style). I am strictly an on piste rider.
> 
> ...


I've read and I've read, but every time I get to naked, my mind wonders off somewhere & I never finish.

Reading that is, bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ......

You need to bring a quiver honey pie.
Every time you go, you should bring 3.

I'll just finish chatting with you on messenger lol


TT


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Argo said:


> Same reason you think you know what riding with a prosthesis is like.
> 
> And yeah, i have ridden in that part of the world. Its just nothing to talk about, like the *midwest*... maryland... many others


Hey! I resent that! You're right, but I still resent it!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> @Noreaster, I'm often wrong...but never been right and most always retarded:dry:. We do frequently get glazed concrete and like Argo notes. I likewise find that crc tends to spin around on ice. And to ride crc on ice I have to be *much more dynamic* to engage the edges and it feels like I'm only riding either the front half or tail half of the crc board. So this spinning tendency and feeling like I'm riding only half of the board, it demands paying much more attention to my alignment and upper body rotation; along with riding dynamic...results is more challenges for Essie.
> 
> Verses riding a cambered magnetraction twin (which I loved but sadly snapped the tail years ago). Anyway the cambered mag twin is a bit more relaxing and forgiving on ice...because you don't need to be on point with body alignment and rotation; instead of the bias to spin, I get a locked in edge and you dont have to be so dynamic.


There're CRCs and there're CRCs. Making sweeping generalizations about literally dozens of different boards, made by different brands, all with different characteristics but for the vaguely same profile is just silly. 

My Infinity didn't hold edge worth squat on the East Coast ice, my ancient Roxy XOXO fared just barely better, so did Eminence. My B-pro C2 could hold it's own but, of course, slipped on bare ice patches, but then what deck didn't? C3 did surprisingly about the same as C2, but was grabby as all hell. None of Burton's flying Vs, or whatever their CRCs are called, were anything to write home about. TRS Narrows held edge just fine. I'm not even talking about a few I rode in Colorado and knew right away they wouldn't cut the cheese on the EC for various reasons (some were park decks, some were not made for the conditions). Like a couple softer Gnus. 

So a couple of women's boards out of the CRCs I either demoed or owned in the last 5-6 years I could confidently say were OK for EC hills. And out of those without magne just TT now. 

So there's a reason I don't like generalizing or talking about something I didn't personally ride. Which doesn't seem to stop plenty of posters on this forum, I notice. Personal experience has always been preferable to making best guesses. I'm a little perplexed why is this such an adverse idea all of a sudden?


----------



## natty99 (Nov 15, 2017)

I think the only thing 'adverse' is your tone towards Wrath and Argo. I don't see the need to be so direct, if not hostile, towards others who are offering some reasonable points based on their experience. You know, the same 'personal experience' you seem to value. 

Unless you ride with a prosthesis, you're 'generalizing' yourself and presenting them as undeniable fact. I appreciate your analysis, but I'll wait to see if you ride with a prosthesis to reserve my humor in your hypocrisy.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

natty99 said:


> I think the only thing 'adverse' is your tone towards Wrath and Argo. I don't see the need to be so direct, if not hostile, towards others who are offering some reasonable points based on their experience. You know, the same 'personal experience' you seem to value.
> 
> Unless you ride with a prosthesis, you're 'generalizing' yourself and presenting them as undeniable fact. I appreciate your analysis, but I'll wait to see if you ride with a prosthesis to reserve my humor in your hypocrisy.


You will get used to it. Last week we couldnt give referrals because we had the wrong plumbing. :nerd:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

natty99 said:


> I think the only thing 'adverse' is your tone towards Wrath and Argo. I don't see the need to be so direct, if not hostile, towards others who are offering some reasonable points based on their experience. You know, the same 'personal experience' you seem to value.


The problem is they have none. None of us giving advice to the woman are riding with a prosthesis. Neither they, nor I. The difference between us though is that unlike both of them I am a female and I actually did ride the boards I recommended in the exact conditions the OP rides. 

Now, do you have anything useful to contribute? Any other boards to suggest maybe? Or do I have to hold my breath while your "judgement is reserved"?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

This thread is getting as aggressive as the boards OP should avoid..


----------



## natty99 (Nov 15, 2017)

Noreaster said:


> The problem is they have none. None of us giving advice to the woman are riding with a prosthesis. Neither they, nor I. The difference between us though is that unlike both of them I am a female and I actually did ride the boards I recommended in the exact conditions the OP rides.
> 
> Now, do you have anything useful to contribute? Any other boards to suggest maybe? Or do I have to hold my breath while your "judgement is reserved"?


No, I'm just observing. Love watching people be purposely obtuse. Carry on.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Argo said:


> You will get used to it. Last week we couldnt give referrals because we had the wrong plumbing. :nerd:


Well, I own and ride plenty of men's decks. Do you ever see me advising guys on what boards to get? You know why I don't do it? Because I know that even though I can successfully ride these boards, I'm severely undersized and wouldn't be the right voice out there. 

In other words, I got the wrong plumbing and I got used to it. You should too.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> This thread is getting as aggressive as the boards OP should avoid..


If a board was like noreaster, it would be considered aggressive. :crazy1::crazy1:


----------



## natty99 (Nov 15, 2017)

Argo said:


> If a board was like noreaster, it would be considered aggressive. :crazy1::crazy1:


stiff, undamped and edgy?


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Argo said:


> If a board was like noreaster, it would be considered aggressive. :crazy1::crazy1:


She IS right, tho... :dry:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

crc rides fine in ice if it has more camber. you guys are spoiled. mag won't help essie as she catches random edges. mag will just give her another contact point where she can slam hard. no bueno.

the older you get, the more sweeping generalizations men make. 

I sell women products I've never used in my life, but I am more informed on those products than most women are. It's their decision to listen or not.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

natty99 said:


> I think the only thing 'adverse' is your tone towards Wrath and Argo.


This has a history which you may not be aware of if you're not reading the forum frequently . Both tend to post generalized comments like "CRC is y" which lets me wince each time after experiencing myself that _some_ CRC are totally fine in y conditions, because such generalized all x are y arguments could steer away ppl from a very well suitable specific board just for the general profiles sake. I know both guys in person, rode with them, like them a lot, but still disagree, the same way Noreaster does. CRC <> CRC.



wrathfuldeity said:


> I likewise find that crc tends to spin around on ice.


Hmmm... Never had that impression on the CRCs I have ridden this season (Maverix, T2, Aura). Of these, Aura was ridden on icy-patches days, Mav and T2 on rained over re-frozen boilerplate. Occasional slipping if not tilted deliberately, yes. But spinning, no. Maybe it's cos these boards all come with vario grip, or maybe it's cos I tend to ride heavy on front foot, IDK. Haven't ridden models without vario grip so I cannot say if that's the reason.



natty99 said:


> Unless you ride with a prosthesis, you're 'generalizing' yourself


That's a very thin argument to justify that it's ok to generalize every CRC board out there, no matter whet flex/brand/edge tech. Cos what you propose is impossible for everyone - except OP - ,while what Noreaster is asking for - differentiating profiles - would be easy for everyone and thus should be done. 

One can easily differentiate board _if_ one has tried enough of those different boards, as Noreaster obviously has. I've tried several profiles/models as well and felt a big difference in edge hold between different hybrid rockers (btw: I've also demoed camber dominant decks with rather lousy edge hold...)


Anyway... Essie, what I try to say with this post is, do not get shied away from all CRCs out there per se when you read generalized comments. The amount of edge hold varies significantly from board to board among that general profile. If you have the possibility to demo boards, try yourself if the edge hold is ok for you. 

The advantage of boards like Aura or T2 (I mention those cos I own them; I don't mention the Mav at this point as I think that one is not for you as it's rather wide; other brands/models may exist which could fit the bill but I don't mention boards I have not ridden myself) is how effortless they turn at every speed and I could imagine that this is something you could appreciate. I've ridden both on hardpack to icy, they offered surprizingly good edge hold (I use the word "surprisingly" deliberately, as I expected them to be much worse after reading general comments like x is crap on y... Natty, that's how the circle closes )


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

crc does suck when flat basing and 1 footing off the lift compared to cambered decks though... there is that.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Noreaster said:


> Before you give out an advice like that consider a disability like Essie's and the kinetics of her riding. Imagine you have no benefit of having a back foot, so (I'd guess) your tail is perpetually skidding, and a diminished pressuring ability in your leading ankle. Would you put yourself on a trad camber with magne? In short, your suggestion would be right for a anybody else, but it is really wrong for her. Also, when was the last time you rode a TT or Aura on the East Coast?
> 
> Since I live in NJ (and Colorado at times) I'll try to pipe in and answer.


Noreaster, this has become an entertaining thread...yes I am a generalist and make the presumption that most folks have the intelligence to determine what are the salient factors to them as an individual...and they have free will to make their own decisions. And my god, certainly the women in my life tell me their opinions and what I should do....and sometimes I abide and other times not...LOL. Maybe its not a M/F thing and certainly not my intention...its just mho/e and anyone can do what they want. However this might be an EC/NJ thing...my EC friends and NYC wife loves to argue and bash their opinions over my head. Luckily I'm rather dense, don't care/whatever they think (they have the right to be wrong) and I enjoy my free will. >

^ Me thinks I understand what ur getting at. Idk if Essie is able to have proper ROM for her front meaty ankle (which is going to be more of an issue with crc) nor if she has the ability to load up her rear amp leg (more of an issue with camber). Anyway, I glad that you are active and willing to stir the pot.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

So..... what I'm hearing is everyone is in agreement that the YES Hel Yes board is the perfect board for me (preferably in the 155cm range). >

Best,
E


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Idk if Essie is able to have proper ROM for her front meaty ankle (which is going to be more of an issue with crc) nor if she has the ability to load up her rear amp leg (more of an issue with camber). Anyway, I glad that you are active and willing to stir the pot.


I do *not* have proper ROM on my front foot (the meat side) and I tend to heavily weight that side. As a matter of fact, my best "trick" is cartwheeling off the front of my board and smashing my head into the hill. The only way to do that, without purposeful intent, is to heavily weight the front foot. I did lower the height of my back leg a week ago by about 3mm and that help me weight the back leg more and definitively made my ride more comfortable.

If you watch early videos of Amy Prudy and take away 7x the skill and style and squish her by about a foot, that's how I ride. Much more arm and butt than the "normal" boarder.

As a side note, skating is the most difficult thing in the world for me. Getting off the lift is fine. Getting on usually requires the assistance of my husband. I have a super hard time moving forward and keeping the board where I need it to be. And my balance is SH*T (cerebral palsy).

Best,
E


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I have an idea. Everyone seems to be debating between traditional camber and crc. How about some rcr? My girlfriend is similar in size to Essie and rides a Capita Jess Kimura most of the time. She loves it, says it's her favorite board she has ever ridden. It is camber with rockered nose and tail. Not overly stiff but able to be pushed aggressively when she wants to. She also has a Hel Yes which she has yet to ride but will probably ride this weekend. Maybe I can get her impression of it and share her thoughts after that.

Btw, both her Jess Kimura and Gel Yes are 146cm.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

<said in the quietest of voices> Anyone have any experience riding an asymmetrical board? <please don't throw things>


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

essie52 said:


> <said in the quietest of voices> Anyone have any experience riding an asymmetrical board? <please don't throw things>


I have one, but it's my only board :grin: It's a Lago Double Barrel, and I like it a lot


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

essie52 said:


> <said in the quietest of voices> Anyone have any experience riding an asymmetrical board? <please don't throw things>


:lol:
Dont _ever_ link the response to a question to _*your*_ responsibility for the :storm: that follows!!! :laugh:

We're fully capable of getting all mad and flamin' the shit outta one another over something as simple as "what's your favorite flavor of ice cream?"
(_...mint chocolate chip btw for any a you "Bras" Wut wanna *Come At Me!!!*_) :blink:  >

Sorry,... can't add any info to the asym question! Never ridden one that I know of! :shrug:


----------

